# One Square of Toilet Paper per visit.



## govols (Apr 23, 2007)

Liberal Sheryl Crow has a great idea to help save the planet.

She wants all Americans to use one square of toilet paper per visit. Yeah that's going to work.

I'd hate be the one who enforces that by watching over you. What a stinky job that would be!

Sheryl Crow's crazy idea


----------



## caddy (Apr 23, 2007)

"Now, I don't want to rob any law-abiding American of his or her God-given rights, but I think we are an industrious enough people that we can make it work with only one square per restroom visit, except, of course, on *those pesky occasions where 2 to 3 could be required*," she wrote.


 





govols said:


> Liberal Sheryl Crow has a great idea to help save the planet.
> 
> She wants all Americans to use one square of toilet paper per visit. Yeah that's going to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 23, 2007)

Obviously, she's never had hemorrhoids.


----------



## govols (Apr 23, 2007)

Neither does she eat salads.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it may help our global warming 'problem' to reduce hot air emissions from celebrities in Hollywood.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 23, 2007)

Doing our part! The Vigneault household has been using one sheet per visit for years.


----------



## govols (Apr 23, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Doing our part! The Vigneault household has been using one sheet per visit for years.



I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!


----------



## caddy (Apr 23, 2007)

I stand---pardon me---SIT IN AWE !

 




BobVigneault said:


> Doing our part! The Vigneault household has been using one sheet per visit for years.


----------



## caddy (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, and in this case...it's a Kohler!



trevorjohnson said:


> The great white throne..........? Is this what Lahaye and Robertson are always talking about?


----------



## Herald (Apr 23, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Doing our part! The Vigneault household has been using one sheet per visit for years.



  

How do you sit in that bathroom?


----------



## Herald (Apr 23, 2007)

How about reusable toilet wipes? Wouldn't these be better for the environment?


----------



## Herald (Apr 23, 2007)

Please delete my last post. Somehow the text got all jumbled and it won't allow me to edit.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't edit it either and I should be able to. Strange things are afoot at the Circle K. {Twilight Zone theme music}


----------



## Herald (Apr 23, 2007)

Could it be the Sheryl Crow virus?


----------



## govols (Apr 23, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I can't edit it either and I should be able to. Strange things are afoot at the Circle K. {Twilight Zone theme music}



Everything is going down the toilet, one sheet at a time.

I'll admit, I tried but failed. Sorry Mother Earth.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Apr 23, 2007)

*Helping out where we can*

We're doing our share also


----------



## govols (Apr 23, 2007)

Reformed-Kermit said:


> We're doing our share also



NOW you're talking !!!


----------



## Richard King (Apr 23, 2007)

I kind of always wondered why Lance Armstrong left Sheryl Crow but now I think I am getting an idea.

What if God had invented a plant. 
Oh ..say a tree...maybe that you could cut down and use yet through seeds and seedlings you could regrow them making the resource completely renewable. 
Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 23, 2007)

> What if God had invented a plant.
> Oh ..say a tree...maybe that you could cut down and use yet through seeds and seedlings you could regrow them making the resource completely renewable.
> Wouldn't that be cool?



Think of the possibilities! You could use them for many different things too, I'll bet. 

I wonder how much paper is used to print the money we use every day. It wears out. Is she also going to try to stop us from spending money?

Richard, I think you brought up a wonderful point. My advice: Email the girl on her biodiesel bus and let her know. She may not be as aware as you are...


----------



## crhoades (Apr 23, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I kind of always wondered why Lance Armstrong left Sheryl Crow but now I think I am getting an idea.
> 
> What if God had invented a plant.
> Oh ..say a tree...maybe that you could cut down and use yet through seeds and seedlings you could regrow them making the resource completely renewable.
> Wouldn't that be cool?


 
that's why I'm pushing for hemp based tp. hemp grows quickly and has many uses.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay, I tried. It's not possible. Five squares is reasonable, but one is absurd.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 23, 2007)

crhoades said:


> that's why I'm pushing for hemp based tp. hemp grows quickly and has many uses.


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe Sheryl can write a dedication song to Mother Earth.

We'll call it "Skidmarks for Gaia".


----------



## tfelice (Apr 23, 2007)

Note to self: If you ever meet Sheryl Crow, do not shake her hand.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 23, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> Maybe Sheryl can write a dedication song to Mother Earth.
> 
> We'll call it "Skidmarks for Gaia".



Okay, guys, keep it clean! Feel free to use as much paper as necessary!

It sounds like Sheryl Crow was...well...three sheets to the wind when she did this fatwa on toilet paper!


----------



## govols (Apr 24, 2007)

Rosie's response to Sheryl:

Have you seen my rear end lately? 1 sheet will never happen.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2007)

Sheryl Crow Part II


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2007)

White House statement on the 4/21/07 conversation re: global warming between Karl Rove and Sheryl Crow:



> "I think Karl Rove just wanted to have some fun on Saturday night. And I think he wasn't the only one," said White House spokeswoman Dana Perino, in an apparent reference to lyrics of Crow's signature hit, All I Wanna Do (is have some fun).


----------

